# Rush @ Laura Secord Secondary School, 1974, St Catharines, Ontario



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ran across this online earlier tonight...
Was anybody here in attendance?
(Hey it is possible given the age & location of some of our members)


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Did they pay them in chocolates after the gig? Made me want to put on my old platforms. I'll bet the St. Catherine's pawn shops moved a whack of guitars in the month after the show.Thanks!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I went to that school, but years later. I was 8 years old in 1974.

One of my best friends was there, though. If you watch the footage of this on the documentary, he's front and centre in the opening shot of the segment.

Some of my older siblings are probably there too. They can't remember......
My sister does tell a story about how RUSH lost a battle of the bands here in town to a local band. I don't know how true it is but the logic was that the local band had more crowd support and that makes sense.

I remember when some of my younger friends was cleaning out some junk stored in the lighting room of the auditorium and found pictures taken of the show from there.

This is one, I am told.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

leftysg said:


> St. Catherine's


St. Catharines with an a, not an e.

Sorry. It's a huge peeve for many that live here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

dodgechargerfan said:


> St. Catharines with an a, not an e.
> 
> Sorry. It's a huge peeve for many that live here.


I always called it St Kitts


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They were pretty polished, even in 1974. Must have been the "cream" players of that area. There is a good reason why they succeeded.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> St. Catharines with an a, not an e.
> 
> Sorry. It's a huge peeve for many that live here.


 I would be peeved too if the name of my town was spelt incorrectly.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I always called it St Kitts


THAT is perfectly fine!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw Rush in '75 with Thundermug opening, London. Frankly, at least Thundermug was fun, Rush was a huge pompous suck, not tight, not spirited at all. 

I've watched a lot of Rush concert video on DVD in recent years and they are terrific. It's almost hard to believe they got that much better.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was at the Collegiate in St. Kitts at that time. I don't think Rush ever played there but we did have a lot of great Canadian bands pass through the school auditorium. Lighthouse, April Wine, Thundermug, Crowbar, Fludd, Doucette off the top of my head - and I'm sure I'm missing out some great ones.

I don't think they do that kind of thing in high schools anymore.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Is that John Rutsey or Peart?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Is that John Rutsey or Peart?


It's Rutsey, I thought so but just watched the introductions  That's amazing! Great drummer.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Is that John Rutsey or Peart?


Originally they had a different bass player too. Last name was "Jones" IIRC. He went on to do "Put your hand in the hand of the man" as well as work with Red Ryder. Can you imagine Rush with out Peart and Lee? I can't.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Originally they had a different bass player too. Last name was "Jones" IIRC. He went on to do "Put your hand in the hand of the man" as well as work with Red Ryder. Can you imagine Rush with out Peart and Lee? I can't.


Yeah, that happened just before or around the time they started calling themselves RUSH. Like, "can we play your basement party" era.

They always call Neil "The New Guy" but Alex is the only original member.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> St. Catharines with an a, not an e.
> 
> Sorry. It's a huge peeve for many that live here.


Sorry man, no offence intended to you or your community. And to think I'm a geography major!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Sorry man, no offence intended to you or your community. And to think I'm a geography major!


No worries.
It's kind of a running gag.
We HAVE to point it out when someone does it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have learned something new today!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

leftysg said:


> I have learned something new today!


Me too and I live here!

Just found that my Maggs middle name, which is "Catherine" is also spelled with an "a" (Just don't nobody tell her I didn't know that)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> St. Catharines with an a, not an e.
> 
> Sorry. It's a huge peeve for many that live here.


I had to take a look at the thread title & see if I got it wrong--but then I copied & pasted from the video name.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I missed seeing Rush at the Petrolia Centennial celebration in '74. Still kicking myself for that.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I missed seeing Rush at the Petrolia Centennial celebration in '74. Still kicking myself for that.


I only saw Rush once - with Max Webster at Guelph U.

Saw Max and Kim many, many times though.


----------

